
Librem 5 vs. Android – Which boots faster? - j0e1
https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-vs-android-which-boots-faster/
======
rolph
boot up speed is critical in an emergency when a phone is needed, but the
sleeping phone wakes up to tell you !battery is dead! so crucial time is lost
swapping battery or plugging in then how much more time booting up? My primary
desire for a mobile phone is to be able to access its features rapidly, if im
using mobile, i cant wait till i get home or find a public phone [where ever
those are nowadays]

